# Pros and Cons of an OTTB?



## Tihannah (Apr 7, 2015)

Been checking out some horses on CanterUSA and have stumbled across a few nice prospects. However, my short trial with an OTTB and repeated posts on weight gain and hoof problems have left a bad taste. On the other hand, I've seen plenty of people that absolutely love their OTTB's. I wouldn't purchase anything without clearance from my trainer, but was hoping to get some pros and cons from those that own them?

This guy perked my ears up, and though advertised as sound, the right front ankle? looks a bit swollen?

http://canterusa.org/horses/6093/dc-gene/


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

The right leg looks strange in general


----------



## Tihannah (Apr 7, 2015)

Skyseternalangel said:


> The right leg looks strange in general


Okay, not just me then.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I like this one but he has light bone
The Loose Caboose ** now available** | Horse Listing | CANTER USA

This one needs miles:
CAUSE A SCENE 7 yr.old 16.2h Bay Gelding $800 | Horse Listing | CANTER USA

Edit:
Stocky...
http://canterusa.org/horses/1185/joshie-man/


----------



## Tihannah (Apr 7, 2015)

Skyseternalangel said:


> I like this one but he has light bone
> The Loose Caboose ** now available** | Horse Listing | CANTER USA
> 
> This one needs miles:
> ...


Yes, looked at both. Liked #2 better. I like the big stocky boys. Hoping to find an older gelding. There's SOO many I need a way to bookmark them!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I like this one except his back legs/hock look odd

Running Wish | Horse Listing | CANTER USA

Sorry I've never 'horse shopped' before so I got carried away

*runs along to look some more*


----------



## Tihannah (Apr 7, 2015)

Lol, its addicting! I can get lost for hours just looking!


----------



## Tihannah (Apr 7, 2015)

And oh! HE is a favorite!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I think I like her more...

Bounce Twice | Horse Listing | CANTER USA


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh...
Of Two Minds | Horse Listing | CANTER USA

Aside from the tie down, loved the crossrail vid. No sign of refusal, just a little spooking at the dog haha


----------



## Tihannah (Apr 7, 2015)

Wish the videos were longer than 8 seconds! I'm still favoring the dark bay gelding though.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Right?

"Irish" | Horse Listing | CANTER USA I like what I can see of her. Beautiful trot, but for her age it's weird not seeing an under saddle video


----------



## Tihannah (Apr 7, 2015)

Oh my! She looks amazing! Yea, very few of these seem to have video in the saddle


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I like Cause a Scene and Joshie Man the best.
Running Wish looks like a QH and might have some leg problems in the future, what with the big torso and slighter legs.
Of Two Minds could be nice, but without pictures with a rider, this one is very green.
Bounce Twice is supposed to be 16'2hh, but I doubt it. Few women are 6'3"-6'5" tall, my DH is 6'5" tall and his 16'3hh gelding looks like this when he is leading him. I'm betting this horse is more like 15'2hh.
I didn't read all of the posts too carefully, BUT, most people provide an email address and I didn't see those in all of the listings.
Also, why are you shopping at one place online? I know the area code, probably Kankakee County, IL, and there are TB's all over IL.


----------



## Tihannah (Apr 7, 2015)

Corporal said:


> I like Cause a Scene and Joshie Man the best.
> Running Wish looks like a QH and might have some leg problems in the future, what with the big torso and slighter legs.
> Of Two Minds could be nice, but without pictures with a rider, this one is very green.
> Bounce Twice is supposed to be 16'2hh, but I doubt it. Few women are 6'3"-6'5" tall, my DH is 6'5" tall and his 16'3hh gelding looks like this when he is leading him. I'm betting this horse is more like 15'2hh.
> ...


I just stumbled on the sight from a mentioning and started looking. I've been looking SEVERAL places and honestly did not want a TB, but I'm open to any sound, sane horse with the ability to do lower level dressage.

THIS is actually my most frequented spot, but not sure if you'll be able to view without joining? I've joined SO many "horse for sale" sites on FB. Lol.

Dressage Horses for Sale less than $10k
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1022175241138536/


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Never hurts to look. =D


----------



## Tihannah (Apr 7, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HVxlgeTkJeQ&feature=youtu.be

15.2 - 15.3 Appendix. Wanted at least 16hh, but close enough and looks sweet? $3500.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Pros and cons of OTTB in general?

Well usually they have seen lots of things, so not overly spooky, used to being handled and having people work with them. Usually good to groom bathe, throw on the hot walker if you have such a thing:lol:

Down sides, well they usually do not tie, well they have to learn how, and they have to learn that the majority of the population like them to stand still when getting on, rather than walking while a jockey is boosted into the seat. Some retain that excitement that running in a pack gives them, can make them interesting.

I grew up riding OTTB's there were lots in out area, and their personalities were as different to those in other breed, so hard to make generalisations, BUT, usually willing and smart, foot sure and nimble, except when they are not.

These days though I think there are even more diverse types, too many horses bred to be light of bone for speed, at the cost of long term soundness. 

I have to say my favourite horse that isn't mine, is an OTTB, a family at my barn bought him last year for their teenage daughter, she has been working on dressage and jumping with him. A couple of weeks ago they agreed to swap him with another horse being boarded there, their guy was just too strong and opinionated for B. He has an AWESOME movement, I really hope that he goes on to do well for his new person, if we had 3 day events up here I'm sure he would excel.

All in all if I were younger and thinner, I would certainly consider an OTTB


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Tihannah said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HVxlgeTkJeQ&feature=youtu.be
> 
> 15.2 - 15.3 Appendix. Wanted at least 16hh, but close enough and looks sweet? $3500.


Moves nicely enough, I have the urge to yell "FORWARD" though haha


----------



## Tihannah (Apr 7, 2015)

Just a vent from browsing sale ads, but NOTHING is more annoying than blurry video taken from 100 yards away! It's amazing how many I've come across.


----------



## Tihannah (Apr 7, 2015)

Never been a fan of arabs, but I really like this guy. Wish he were a hand taller though...

Stunning 2002 Arabian Dressage Gelding
$6,500 — Anderson, South Carolina
MA Congos Jabask, registered Arabian gelding, 15hh.
$6500 neg to perfect home. Arabian Breeders Sweepstakes nominated.
Congo has been in professional dressage training for 10 months at a nonArab dressage barn. As the only Arabian among warmbloods, this beauty stands out! He learns fast and is very eager to please. He’s a sweetheart on the ground, in the barn, and in the saddle. He competed at a local dressage show 2 months into his training to win a first and second place with scores in the high 60’s in spite of the less than perfect footing. Congo is soft and light in the hand and easy to put on the bit. Lovely, correct mover that is easy and comfortable to sit. He is currently schooling second and third level dressage, but could be taken in any direction. He is doing beautiful lateral work, half passes, counter canter. He has also schooled banks and ditches, as well as low level jumps and cavaletti. Very sound with no lameness problems.
Congo needs a sensitive and confident rider to continue to develop him, but is very simple and straightforward to ride.
Loads, clips, bathes, stands for vet and farrier, and goes out on trails; UTD on all vaccines and teeth floating. Goes barefoot.

Video Link:


----------



## DanteDressageNerd (Mar 12, 2015)

I like the arabian. I think he'd be better for you than an off the track horse. I don't know if I believe he's a 2nd-3rd level horse in the sense of what I expect. Especially because of the price, his degree of collection (sitting, articulating sacrum), his rhythm is too irregular and he doesn't sit anywhere near enough for that level, he's not super balanced especially in canter he's pretty unorganized and them not showing any of those movements. To me he looks like a training-1st lvl horse which is fine but it always drives me crazy on these things lol. For example my 5yr old can do shoulder in, haunches in, lengthening, is developing collection, can do a counter canter serpentine, do simple changes, etc but it doesn't mean he's a 2nd level horse. He's a training-1st horse. There are good things about this horse and I'd look at him and see if it'd be a good fit, though he strikes me as a technical ride and there's a lot of stuff he needs to get him to quit doing the swan neck that arabs love doing and get him to really use his back and body. Lots of leg-give, laterals, half halts, and more give. The appendix might be a better option, he looks greener but might be easier to ride. He looks more like get his body in order, soften push him up to your hand and he's fine without so much intricate work to prevent the "swan neck." I think he'd be plenty forward if he was asked to be that forward but without being too forward or getting too ahead of himself.

I don't have anything against OTTB's I've re-trained a few but I think a lot of people get in way over their head with an OTTB. A lot of them are hard to get completely sound. They can be pretty sound but there is always something in my experience but people gravitate towards them because they're cheap and athletic. Me personally I'd rather spend the extra money on something that didn't have a rough start on the track. I LOVE thoroughbreds, I have a big soft spot for them but I also don't recommend them for everyone just because of how much it takes to re-train them. It requires a lot of skill to do it well/properly and a lot of patience and time and knowing when to call it a day. And I don't think you'd get as much out of it as you would with something more schooled that you can just ENJOY and not have to fork money out for professional training and possible soundness problems and ulcer treatments. I've seen a lot of ulcer problems in OTTBs.

What are you looking for exactly?


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Just for hellery, check out New Vocations. They rehome OTTBs and OTSBs. A friend picked up an SB for $250, sound, not too tall (she's short) and she is so happy with him.


----------



## Tihannah (Apr 7, 2015)

DanteDressageNerd said:


> I like the arabian. I think he'd be better for you than an off the track horse. I don't know if I believe he's a 2nd-3rd level horse in the sense of what I expect. Especially because of the price, his degree of collection (sitting, articulating sacrum), his rhythm is too irregular and he doesn't sit anywhere near enough for that level, he's not super balanced especially in canter he's pretty unorganized and them not showing any of those movements. To me he looks like a training-1st lvl horse which is fine but it always drives me crazy on these things lol. For example my 5yr old can do shoulder in, haunches in, lengthening, is developing collection, can do a counter canter serpentine, do simple changes, etc but it doesn't mean he's a 2nd level horse. He's a training-1st horse. There are good things about this horse and I'd look at him and see if it'd be a good fit, though he strikes me as a technical ride and there's a lot of stuff he needs to get him to quit doing the swan neck that arabs love doing and get him to really use his back and body. Lots of leg-give, laterals, half halts, and more give. The appendix might be a better option, he looks greener but might be easier to ride. He looks more like get his body in order, soften push him up to your hand and he's fine without so much intricate work to prevent the "swan neck." I think he'd be plenty forward if he was asked to be that forward but without being too forward or getting too ahead of himself.
> 
> I don't have anything against OTTB's I've re-trained a few but I think a lot of people get in way over their head with an OTTB. A lot of them are hard to get completely sound. They can be pretty sound but there is always something in my experience but people gravitate towards them because they're cheap and athletic. Me personally I'd rather spend the extra money on something that didn't have a rough start on the track. I LOVE thoroughbreds, I have a big soft spot for them but I also don't recommend them for everyone just because of how much it takes to re-train them. It requires a lot of skill to do it well/properly and a lot of patience and time and knowing when to call it a day. And I don't think you'd get as much out of it as you would with something more schooled that you can just ENJOY and not have to fork money out for professional training and possible soundness problems and ulcer treatments. I've seen a lot of ulcer problems in OTTBs.
> 
> What are you looking for exactly?


Thank you. This is great info and what you've said pretty much re-iterates my initial apprehension with taking on an OTTB. And not just with the re-training, which I'm not sure I have the capability of doing, but generally not being known as easy keepers.

What I want/need - preferably 16hh+ gelding already schooled in dressage that is safe, sane, and sound that can more or less teach/help me become a better rider and give me the potential to move up in levels. I never expect to become an upper level rider. I've gotten started much too late for that. But I LOVE dressage and have a passion to learn it and achieve as much as I can. I am frustrated right now because with each day I improve, it becomes more and more clear that I will not be able to move forward with my current lease. 

Now when I say this, I don't even mean as a serious competitor. I want to show for fun and fun only - local shows, clinics, but I want to get good at it and have a horse that enjoys it and also does well with it. If I could afford it, I would buy 3rd or 4th level schoolmaster, but unfortunately, they are out of my reach.

I also think I would be okay, for now, starting with an inexpensive 1st or 2nd level horse. They would still have a lot to teach me and give me a lot of room to grow. I just need something with the foundation already there that is solid and balanced and well schooled.

Artificially, I want a bigger bodied horse - Warmblood, Andalusian, Lusitano, even a Friesian or Cross, but of course, all high dollar horses. :-/ I can't help it, I just love them.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd (Mar 12, 2015)

If you're in the under 10k price range you can find something that may not be fancy but well schooled and be exactly what you need. I always advise spending the most you can reasonably afford (buying is the cheap part) and dont get stuck on a breed or type. I had NO intention of buying an arabian and I wanted something about 16.2h but for the money I had, my perfect horse ended up being a 15.3h half arabian. You never know what you'll find or end up with.

I think a 2nd level horse may be perfect for what youre wanting. I've known Ladies who buy 4th level-PSG horses who were definitely not ready for a schoolmaster. They were 1st- beggining 2nd and weren't able to ride the horses outside of a lesson. A LOT of schoolmasters are MUCH harder to ride than something a bit greener because they are trained and know so much it can get very frustrating for someone who isn't riding close to that horses level. A horse who understands a million half halts will still react to a rider who might know 10 or 20 different half halts.


----------



## Raven13 (Apr 12, 2013)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Right?
> 
> "Irish" | Horse Listing | CANTER USA I like what I can see of her. Beautiful trot, but for her age it's weird not seeing an under saddle video





Tihannah said:


> Oh my! She looks amazing! Yea, very few of these seem to have video in the saddle



These horses are horses directly off the track, most of them are actually still at the track and they're being shown to volunteers of CANTER by the groom during down times. Since they're busy at the tracks there's only so much time to show the horses to people because the horses need to keep up with their training and the grooms with their schedules. Not to mention the horses are only trained for racing so an undersaddle video would just be of the horse jigging next to a lead pony or galloping. Buying off the track is almost like buying site unseen. You're not allowed to try them out before you buy them, you just have to go off of conformation, personality and a vet exam.

As far as what horse I like best, The Loose Caboose, but I like the typey thoroughbreds like him. It would help people help you choose though if you told us what your plans are for the horse, as it stands you might as well have just posted a link to the site and asked people to pick one...

You have such a variety of horses posted as far as their type and suitability it's hard to narrow it down. 

As far as pros and cons, coming from me as a thoroughbred lover, not owner, the only con I can think of is they can be overly sensitive, but that's only if you don't know how to ride well. :wink:


----------



## Tihannah (Apr 7, 2015)

Raven13 said:


> These horses are horses directly off the track, most of them are actually still at the track and they're being shown to volunteers of CANTER by the groom during down times. Since they're busy at the tracks there's only so much time to show the horses to people because the horses need to keep up with their training and the grooms with their schedules. Not to mention the horses are only trained for racing so an undersaddle video would just be of the horse jigging next to a lead pony or galloping. Buying off the track is almost like buying site unseen. You're not allowed to try them out before you buy them, you just have to go off of conformation, personality and a vet exam.
> 
> As far as what horse I like best, The Loose Caboose, but I like the typey thoroughbreds like him. It would help people help you choose though if you told us what your plans are for the horse, as it stands you might as well have just posted a link to the site and asked people to pick one...
> 
> ...


I posted what I'm looking for 2 posts up, and was just trying to get feedback on purchasing OTTB since someone else's link took me to the site. Your response is pretty much what I was looking to find out, so thanks. This is not a route I'm going to go as I don't have confidence that an OTTB will be able to suit my needs and level of riding.

I will continue to look at a wide variety of horses as I don't want to limit my potential on finding something. My trainer liked the palamino video, but the ad is stating some bone soreness or swelling after jumping and my guess is to why he is priced so low.


----------



## nrhagirl09 (Jul 27, 2015)

The palomino was very nice, but definitely stray away from any possibly serious health issues like that. I fell in love with a horse named Charlie while horse shopping, but his vet exam showed some bone soreness and serious arthritis, which wasn't common for a horse as young as him. I could have taken the chance, but I decided not to. I was heart broken for a very long time, but I've finally found the right one! I know its so hard to be patient, but don't settle for anything less then what you want. The right one is out there!


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

I am actually a big fan of OTTBs I think once retrained they're a very versatile eventer. I haven't had problems keeping my TB sound except for that one incident when he slipped in the paddock...

Although he does have some feet issues he is getting better with each trim and I find him to be one of the easiest keepers around. 


Although I am aware that it's not like this for every TB if you find the right one with some retraining and maybe some event experience they are beautiful!

But gets what suits your budget and experience level so you can enjoy riding to the fullest!


----------



## Tihannah (Apr 7, 2015)

I LOVE this guy! THIS is what I want and at my price level. Too bad he's in Canada. :-(

2008 Warmblood gelding, 16.1 hands, by Royal T (Oldenburg) X QH. Very good mind, easy to ride, light in the hands and sensitive to the legs. Good potential to develop, amateur friendly, easy to sit, very forgiving. No vices.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Tihannah, unless you're too far, our dollar is about 30% lower than yours. You need a health certificate and coggins to cross the border into the US.


----------



## Tihannah (Apr 7, 2015)

Im in southern Mississippi which is the VERY bottom of the US. I could probably swing transport, but the seller said I would have to fly up there to see him first. No sense in going without my trainer and 2 round trip tickets plus transport would definitely put me over my budget. :-/


----------



## DanteDressageNerd (Mar 12, 2015)

Tihannah said:


> I LOVE this guy! THIS is what I want and at my price level. Too bad he's in Canada. :-(
> 
> 2008 Warmblood gelding, 16.1 hands, by Royal T (Oldenburg) X QH. Very good mind, easy to ride, light in the hands and sensitive to the legs. Good potential to develop, amateur friendly, easy to sit, very forgiving. No vices.
> 
> 2008 gelding, very good temperament, AA friendly - YouTube


He looks like a very nice horse but he doesn't look quite sound. I don't really like how he's being ridden/trained. He looks to me like he's lacking basics, might be different with a different rider (she's not bad) but missing the meat and potatoes. I don't think it would be hard to fix but he doesn't look sound :/ seems really sweet though and good luck in your search. It can take a while to find the right one.


----------



## Tihannah (Apr 7, 2015)

DanteDressageNerd said:


> He looks like a very nice horse but he doesn't look quite sound. I don't really like how he's being ridden/trained. He looks to me like he's lacking basics, might be different with a different rider (she's not bad) but missing the meat and potatoes. I don't think it would be hard to fix but he doesn't look sound :/ seems really sweet though and good luck in your search. It can take a while to find the right one.


Can you elaborate on what you're seeing? I'm still new to dressage, so I don't see what someone with a more trained eye might see.

Edited to add:
At 0:23 mark, you can see her give a couple sharp tugs on the inside rein? Why would she do this? Is this her method of a half halt?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I hope it isn't a half halt, it looked like a way of asking for more bend, the way he goes he looks like he has been asked with a heavy hand for a lot of things. He is cute and looks willing, but is coming back behind the vertical at times, then he goes up, needs lots of quiet sympathetic riding


----------



## DanteDressageNerd (Mar 12, 2015)

It takes a lot of time to develop an eye but is still depends on training and experiences. 

But what I see is him being off balance, out of rhythm, not bent around the leg and where he should be half halted from the core and position to help him stay in rhythm and balance she uses hand and jerks on him. He is not really connected. When tries to muscle his face what she should be doing is addressing that he's not really bent around her inside leg, he's going out through the outside shoulder, he needs to leg yield out and in and probably some shoulder in a few steps to help him with the bend and get him round in his body, and address the issues in his body. There is no reason to jerk or pull one reins then the other. We use our hands for suppleness. I massage the reins when I ask for suppleness like squeezing water from a sponge or rubbing it then I give both reins a moment and return to normal. He's pushed into canter and kind of shoved. I'm big on here keep the connection, put the body in balance and canter. The transition should be willing and effortless, not spanked or pushed into it. If it's a bad transition, do it over and over and figure out how to get it right with a stride or two. It should not be a wrestling match around the arena. From what I see the symptoms are being "fixed" but the real underlying problem of why the horse is doing it is never being addressed.

Or a horse a behind the vertical, sometimes it is from a rider being too strong or pulling but a lot of the time it's a part of the horse figuring out how to carry itself and organize it's balance, lacking strength to carry itself behind, or not understanding how contact works, etc. There are a lot more reasons than oh it doesn't like a bit or the rider is too strong, etc. Not addressing the problem isn't going to fix it but a lot of people that's a puzzle they can't work out.

I think most people can see where there is a problem but don't really have a real understanding of why that problem is there. What the root cause of the problem is, that goes for a lot of trainers as well. It drives me crazy when I go to a show and have my eyes opened to the things trainers address that are NOT the problem but a symptom of the problem. The horse isn't balanced, the horse is out of rhythm, the horse doesn't understand how to react to a riders seat and just really the details are missed. Then they have a 4th level horse who I look at as needs to learn what it was supposed to learn at training, 1st and 2nd level. You can't skip the details, not do the homework and expect to get an A on the test.

Here are some good videos

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bGTCU0Nepm8
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLJui2bgUdHlSXnu6_pCk-qu2hihYTXddQ


----------



## Tihannah (Apr 7, 2015)

Great links! Thanks! The Charlotte video was fantastic. Hard for a beginner to see some of the things she was referring to, but easier to see the difference in horses and their performance.

You said this horse looks lame? How do you see that? And how long would it take to re-train a horse like this to release that tension and properly relax and collect? IT seems the foundation is there, he's just been taught wrong?

I would love to continue to post videos of potential horses here for feedback.


----------



## BearPony (Jan 9, 2013)

Take a look at the New Vocations website - they have standardbreds and TBs, including some very lovely big bodied animals and unlike with buying straight off the track you can see what they are like under saddle in a non-racing situation.

Some of the standardbreds especially make really lovely horses for amateur owners: New Vocations


----------



## BearPony (Jan 9, 2013)

And as far as general pros/cons of OTTBs:

Pros:
- these young horses have likely traveled a lot and seen a lot in their young lives, in my experience they are generally pretty easy to trailer and not spooky about horse or vehicle traffic
- they have a good "work ethic" and are used to being handled or worked with in some way daily
- already started under saddle, contrary to popular belief, racehorses don't just gallop, though of course the aids and expectations are a bit different than for a regular riding horse
- often the most affordable way to obtain a very athletic horse

Cons:
- some have old injuries - a thorough PPE is a good idea
- not trained for general riding
- tend to be much strong/balanced in one direction
- not trained for general pleasure riding
- can be "hard keepers" especially during a let down period after leaving the track
- often require some management in terms of changing shoeing, treating ulcers, etc. after leaving the track


----------



## DanteDressageNerd (Mar 12, 2015)

Tihannah said:


> Great links! Thanks! The Charlotte video was fantastic. Hard for a beginner to see some of the things she was referring to, but easier to see the difference in horses and their performance.
> 
> You said this horse looks lame? How do you see that? And how long would it take to re-train a horse like this to release that tension and properly relax and collect? IT seems the foundation is there, he's just been taught wrong?
> 
> I would love to continue to post videos of potential horses here for feedback.


No problem. I'm happy to help where I can.

The horse appears irregular to me in the right front and left hind. What I see as lame is the shortness or irregularity of the step. I see it a lot in the beginning and when he changes direction, the more unbalanced he is the more apparent the lameness.

If he were sound I don't think it would take that much to fix him and get him going properly like with in a ride I think a difference would be seen and within a few rides he'd be a basic training level horse. The main things he needs addressed are what I call the ABC's and it's something all horses need from the start of their training. Even horses my trainer and I have just broke we still expect them to know how to turn on the forehand, leg yield and half halt from our thighs and core on top of being able to steer and walk, trot, canter, soften to rein pressure, etc before we'd consider them broke. But when we break them we teach them that from the very start because when we ask for something, we expect a result and we educate the horse on how to react, we are also quick to make a correction before it becomes a problem. We don't stress or pressure them but from the get go we expect them to be able to be ridden on the bit and provide the horse with the basic vocabulary to do so. We also start teaching shoulder fore and haunches fore pretty early on so the horse knows it's body can move that way and so we can organize the horse and keep them going consistently. 

Here I'll give another few examples. This mare is the full sister the other mare Charlotte rode. I don't think this mare (bay) is as talented as her sister (chestnut) but looks MUCH easier to ride. I say easier because she doesn't look as powerful or like she has as much to organize. The bay is greener, I think.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ePXE-OWFn_E

Again full sister I had already posted

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bGTCU0Nepm8

A lot of the times it's the training that makes these horses so phenomenal. The training program and the riding.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7GKL-iJoH0g

Carl Hester 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bbk7HWtQWbM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D3rJras7vQQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Keh3jBEOts


----------



## Tihannah (Apr 7, 2015)

I watched the video on the full sister twice this morning when you sent me the first link. I was in awe watching her move and how Charlotte raved about her. I was also trying to watch the differences in movements between the two horses. I am SUCH of fan of Charlotte and Carl Hester! I am still at work, so won't be able to watch the other videos until I get home, but great stuff! Thank you! 

One question I had was something Charlotte mentioned about the 2nd mare. She mentioned how the tail was still throughout the ride indicating how relaxed and comfortable she was. In other videos, I've read comments that the tail was swishing because the horse was happy, which seems to contradict. Charlotte is a pro, therefore can spot these things, but its way more difficult for me as a noobie. I had to google to try and get an explanation of "behind the vertical".

@BearPony - I took a look at that sight. I loved the "look" of some of those horses and watched a few videos. One of the geldings I favored looked almost lame? The other thing is that even though these horses have been brought back into riding, several just came off the track this year and all still looked VERY green when being ridden. I just do not feel I have the experience or knowledge to train a horse that green and bring it to where it needs to be. I need a horse that can teach me.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

pros: lots of handling and exposure to stimuli
cons: not all that handling will have been good handling

pros: very athletic
cons: hard to tire

pros: low price
cons: high price of vet bills after purchasing (sometimes)

I leased an OTTB early in the year and he has substantial bone, great conformation, and endless amounts of talent. BUT he hurt himself in some way or another EVERY WEEK. Also he had terrible feet.

The OTTB mare I recently 'rescued' from a neglect case is sound barefoot at 22 and rides on the buckle, but is a hard keeper.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd (Mar 12, 2015)

That's the problem with going online with a lot of dressage stuff. For example sustainable dressage, there are good things about it but enough misunderstandings or wrong information that it peeves me. I'm a math-science type person so accuracy and getting the right conclusion with the right reasoning really matters to me. Anyways I look at the horse's overall outline not just head/poll position which is a factor but not the whole outline. I'm not good at explaining what I see but I posted something at the bottom to try to explain.

In the below video the horse is through, relaxed, actively working over his back, working into the riders hand, in balance and rhythm, properly engaged behind but some people would say behind the vertical and neglect the horse is in a low frame, not tense, not tight. This is stretching, this is a gymnastic centered around stretching and riding a horse over the back.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ly3HlzRyi54

With the tail I think what she means is she is not swishing it as though she is tense or temperamental. Sometimes horses get frustrated and swish their tails or they're tense or high strung, etc but the mare kept her tail relaxed and didn't fly it around. You should always see the tail move. It should never be stiff like a broomstick but it shouldn't be flying around like a helicopter either.

I like showing Carl Hester and Charlotte Dujardin because their training program is phenomenal and they seem to have a good sense of humor, be quite realistic and compassionate. I've been following Carl Hester since I can remember following dressage lol. Carl Hester and Hubertus Schmidt.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2IUZVNlb4E

Anna Sophie Fiebelkorn. She's a German rider who focuses primarily on developing young horses. She's one of my favorite riders. Really great examples to watch of correct balance and basics. Super fluid and lovely to watch.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5t9CyeoYJI

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHaw4rZdcvU

I kept looking on google for a good outline and gave up. This is what I want to show for an outline. This is me from a couple of years ago with a horse I rehabbed. This is good outline, the tummy is tucked, tail is relaxed, he is stretching forward into the hand but not on the forehand, he has proper bend, all the muscles underneath his neck are clearly relaxed all the way to the base of his neck and he has a huge overtrack. His whole body is through and connected into my hand. In that moment I could put my reins forward and nothing would change.

The other 2 are of my young horse. Not as awesome as Leo but shows a good outline.


----------



## Tihannah (Apr 7, 2015)

LOVE this! And still need to go back and watch more of the videos, but quick question before I do. I'm still trying to perfect my posting trot. I watched Charlotte posting today in one of those videos and her lower legs or feet don't seem to move at all. I'm always pushing myself up with my stirrups! I know that can't be right. How do post or lift yourself out of the saddle without pushing your heels down into the stirrups?? Sometimes I feel like I'm rising to high and often will lose my balance or be unsteady.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd (Mar 12, 2015)

I know there are a lot. I tried to find the best examples I could.

For posting and this may sound silly, I don't know but I'd get down on my knees. Like sat on your thigh with your ankles by your butt. Thighs together and bring yourself up like you were to post. I think I use a lot of back and butt to post, it doesn't come from the leg or stirrups so much as back and seat. A strong core is also helpful, so planks and side planks both are awesome. Learning some basic dance is also helpful for relaxing the hips and helping them stay supple and move. A lot of dance is centered around the core, plus it's fun. A lot of people I know do yoga to help with the mind-body-connection aspect of dressage. Core engagement and getting familiar with your body is extremely helpful. I think any exercise that helps with balance and tone is helpful. Wall sits and squats also help. It helps with training the muscle memory of the body, the more aware you are of your body the more you can be aware of your horses. 

It is okay to exaggerate your hip. What's most important is you are balanced and finding your rhythm and feel confident. Sometimes it helps to grab the front part of the saddle and post like that for a little bit and post like that. One it helps you keep balance but also shows you how your elbows need to move when you post so you can have steadier hands. 

A friend of mine really struggled to find her balance for a long time. She's a very bright woman but isn't particularly physically or spatially aware, she also had a brain tumor so that affects her sense of balance and body awareness, so learning to ride has been VERY hard for her. She's worked harder than anyone I know to ride at the competency she does. She rides 1st level quite well, recognized shows with scores in mid 60s. She takes 2-3 lessons a week, she also works with a Lady who specializes in rider fitness and yoga. She has naturally very tight hips but has worked hard to loosen them, she was in her 50s when she started riding and has surpassed her original goals. I mention this just to say I know a lot of riders don't work on things outside of the tack but if you're struggling with something there are always things you can do, so you can feel more balanced and able. Yoga is a good one. When I used to ride a lot more and considered being a professional I used to run 3-5 miles a day, did a crazy amount of weight training and exercise. Like cross fit for an hour and a half-2 hrs 4x a week, plus gym. I didn't do that just for riding but as an example.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

I love the OTTBs, but I realize they are not for everyone. I don't know what experience you have but if you are capable of training the work can be rewarding.

What ever horse you choose, get a vet check. This should at least rule out any major problems. It is worth the fee to prevent an expensive mistake.

If you like a horse and are keen to follow up with it but it has swelling or lameness, tell the seller you would like to look at it again after a fortnight (two weeks) when it has recovered. Otherwise, walk away.

Don't be hasty, enjoy the process


----------



## Tihannah (Apr 7, 2015)

ShirtHotTeez said:


> I love the OTTBs, but I realize they are not for everyone. I don't know what experience you have but if you are capable of training the work can be rewarding.
> 
> What ever horse you choose, get a vet check. This should at least rule out any major problems. It is worth the fee to prevent an expensive mistake.
> 
> ...


They are gorgeous and I love the bigger horses (16hh+) because I'm 5'8, but...

I often have to give myself a reality check. I only started formal training at a H/J barn in March, and with my dressage trainer in May of this year. I rode as a teen, but was never really taught anything except to hold on, steer, and kick on deadbroke QH's and I mostly rode bareback. 

This is all still VERY new to me and I have MUCH to learn. I've been able to advance quickly, per my trainer, but I'm still not at a place to be able to "correctly" train a horse. I've LOVED dressage from my very first lesson and am fascinated by the bond in communication between horse and rider when done correctly. I cannot teach a horse to ride correctly because I've never ridden a horse capable of this to know what that feels like and how to recognize it. My current lease, though I adore her, will never be able to give me that. This is why I need a horse that is already schooled to the proper aids and being correct, so that when I am able to do it, they will follow through and I will understand what I'm reaching for. Does that make sense?

My lease is not up until February, so I have plenty of time to find something. I would be happy if I found another suitable lease. I don't have to buy right now, but if something comes along that meets my needs, I may just snatch it up.:wink:


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

I don't like the Arab at all. He looks like he might have been ridden in draw reins, so consistently sucked behind the vertical and breaks at the third vertebra. Meh.

When I was looking for a horse, I had similar criteria as you, and ended up with a Morgan cross (that I still love). I would have bought an Andalusian if I had had unlimited funds.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tihannah (Apr 7, 2015)

Regula said:


> I don't like the Arab at all. He looks like he might have been ridden in draw reins, so consistently sucked behind the vertical and breaks at the third vertebra. Meh.
> 
> When I was looking for a horse, I had similar criteria as you, and ended up with a Morgan cross (that I still love). I would have bought an Andalusian if I had had unlimited funds.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I actually saw that about the arab and wondered. I think my best bet in finding what I want is going to be a cross of some sort as well. I've also been watching this group:

http://www.facebook.com/groups/1421846961399598/


----------



## Tihannah (Apr 7, 2015)

*Potential New Lease?*

Here is the mare I'm STRONGLY considering for my new lease. She is very close in age to Sidney(14), about 15.2 or 15.3hh, and a Percheron/TB cross.
I've done 2 lessons on her with my trainer and have fallen head over heels. Lol. She was saved from slaughter by a vet at age 4 and sold to my trainer for next to nothing. My trainer has done both dressage and eventing with her, but she's been sitting for almost a year with only a few rides here and there.

Despite this, I had no real issues riding her. She is sweet and easy and really KNOWS the aids. I was often caught off guard on how easy it was to maneuver her around the arena. Despite being a draft cross as well, she is MUCH lighter in build and bone than Sidney. Her canter was like night and day compared to Sid and she was very easy to get round and on the bit. 

Thoughts? 

This was last night after our lesson. She was pretty sweaty and had to be hosed down, so looks EXTRA shiny! It was pretty dark out and hard to get good shots with the lighting, but I just love her!


----------



## DanteDressageNerd (Mar 12, 2015)

She's actually a really nice mix, looks very athletic. A lot of draft crosses don't come out so proportional. She has a bit of the draft shoulder but a nice strong back and hind end. She looks like a nice, sweet mare and I'm glad you found a horse you really like


----------



## Tihannah (Apr 7, 2015)

I like her mostly because she's schooling me. If I'm off balance or my positioning is off, she is HARD to get forward, but as soon as I get right, she moves with ease. She's also teaching me how to keep steady contact and quiet hands, cause if I'm doing it correctly, she rounds out nicely and is on the bit. But when I mess up, she lets me know it. It feels amazing when I get it and makes me giddy! Lol. She looks lovely when she's rounded and balanced as well.

My trainer was nervous about me riding the canter because she will buck if she's off balance when you ask for it, but I stayed focus and got several beautiful canters with no buck. It felt amazing to canter on a horse that was not heavy on the forehand, easy to bend in the curves, and can go in BOTH directions! Lol. I simply had to stay looking where I wanted to go and she followed. She's very sensitive to the aids, so the experience is all new for me.


----------



## arrowattack09 (Jul 10, 2012)

OP, I went and looked at one of the horse that you are considering- Running Wish. He is NOT in the condition that he was in in the posted pictures. He does have bucked shins in the rear, but is sound on them. However, he is NOT sound in front. I had him vetted and passed.


----------



## 7reining7training7gaining (Nov 7, 2015)

OTTB can be a handful. They can also be well trained horses that are cheap...


----------



## kenziecat (Nov 13, 2015)

Thoroughbreds in general are hard to keep weight on and many have hoof/leg problems. Many are also high-spirited, so throw in the fact that they used to race, and it's kind of taking a gamble. It may end up being the horse of your dreams, but it's just as likely to be a nightmare. I'm not dogging Thoroughbreds; I nearly bought an OTTB once. A definite pro is that you are re-homing and finding a new job for a horse that may otherwise end up at auction.


----------



## bbarnes (Aug 8, 2014)

Tihannah said:


> Im in southern Mississippi which is the VERY bottom of the US.



just curious as to what part of Mississippi your in.. I live about 20 min out of Hattiesburg.. just thought it was kinda cool .. I haven't seen anyone else from ms on here yet. 

also just be cautious about an ottb . we got one ( although he was a rescue) and he has some pretty rough damage to his back and legs due to being on the track . he will never truly be sound to ride so he now spends his days just hanging out in the pasture. again.. im not saying that you cant find a really great ottb but everyone I know and myself have noticed that most tend to have unseen issues that cost a good bit in vet bills.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

kenziecat said:


> Thoroughbreds in general are hard to keep weight on and many have hoof/leg problems. Many are also high-spirited, so throw in the fact that they used to race, and it's kind of taking a gamble. It may end up being the horse of your dreams, but it's just as likely to be a nightmare. I'm not dogging Thoroughbreds; I nearly bought an OTTB once. A definite pro is that you are re-homing and finding a new job for a horse that may otherwise end up at auction.


This is a fallacy. It always upsets me to see it repeated. Any big horse 16.2 and over is going to take a lot of feeding. The main difference IMO is that they are not hardy in the way a mustang is. They don't do so well thrown in a paddock and left to forage for themselves for a month. But then you shouldn't be leaving any horse that has restricted pasture for a month without minding them for that long anyway.

And as I have said ad nauseum, they are not suitable for learner/nervous riders. The generally respond well to leadership and if they have been in training for racing, whether they raced or not, they are usually used to machinery and odd sounds and things where a horse that hasn't been to the track often isn't exposed to.

As for so many with hoof problems, a lot have already been off the track for a long time when offered for other purpose I find it strange that all this damage has occurred because of training. These horses usually cost a lot of money to breed/buy, train and get to the track, so you sure as hell aren't going to be too pleased with a trainer that does't take good care of them and runs them hard on too-hard tracks. I would consider many problems occur after and that by far the majority didn't race because they are just not fast enough.


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

ShirtHotTeez said:


> kenziecat said:
> 
> 
> > Thoroughbreds in general are hard to keep weight on and many have hoof/leg problems. Many are also high-spirited, so throw in the fact that they used to race, and it's kind of taking a gamble. It may end up being the horse of your dreams, but it's just as likely to be a nightmare. I'm not dogging Thoroughbreds; I nearly bought an OTTB once. A definite pro is that you are re-homing and finding a new job for a horse that may otherwise end up at auction.
> ...


I agree it's a fallacy.. My 16.3 TB is considered a good doer and has alright feet maybe not like QHs but they're not to shabby.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I knew a farrier who was trying to fix the feet of a 10yo TB, kept in racing for the previous 8 years. The hooves had been constantly shoveled into cups to grip the track, and they were past repair. He'd trim a fix, the horse would revel because he felt better and then go lame again. After 6 months of this, the new owners put the horse down. He was to have become a Hunter Prospect. I really detest the TB racing industry.
I wish that everyone who has bought an OTTB the very best. They deserve it for the retraining time, the heart of the TB and the horses themselves. It's a crying shame that so many of them are sold permanently injured as sports horse candidates, and they really don't mind selling lame. pfft


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

If I had spent several dozen thousand dollars on a horse and a trainer treated it like that...I would not be very happy. Perhaps it is a USA thing, between that and TWH the result seems to be more important than the horse :sad:

I'm sure it is not that bad here. Maybe because our weather is not so extreme or we have better track surfaces...idk, but a trainer here wouldn't stay in business too long if he wasn't looking after the horse, barring that stuff does happen. Though some of the worst things I've seen happen to horses have been on the hunting field. (the majority of our hunts are drag - we don't have foxes. Tho the south island has hare hunts)


----------



## Spec (Jun 13, 2015)

ShirtHotTeez said:


> This is a fallacy. It always upsets me to see it repeated. Any big horse 16.2 and over is going to take a lot of feeding. The main difference IMO is that they are not hardy in the way a mustang is. They don't do so well thrown in a paddock and left to forage for themselves for a month. But then you shouldn't be leaving any horse that has restricted pasture for a month without minding them for that long anyway.
> 
> And as I have said ad nauseum, they are not suitable for learner/nervous riders. The generally respond well to leadership and if they have been in training for racing, whether they raced or not, they are usually used to machinery and odd sounds and things where a horse that hasn't been to the track often isn't exposed to.
> 
> As for so many with hoof problems, a lot have already been off the track for a long time when offered for other purpose I find it strange that all this damage has occurred because of training. These horses usually cost a lot of money to breed/buy, train and get to the track, so you sure as hell aren't going to be too pleased with a trainer that does't take good care of them and runs them hard on too-hard tracks. I would consider many problems occur after and that by far the majority didn't race because they are just not fast enough.


I have always been curious whether or not the OTTB stigmas are actually deserved. You brought up valid points.


----------



## Tihannah (Apr 7, 2015)

Around the time I started this thread, I was also looking online for more info on OTTB. In another forum I found a similar thread, and I'm just going off of memory here, but there was a seemingly good comment in regards to the "reputation" these horses have gained in regards to health and stability.

The poster basically said that these horses are bred for the purpose of racing and with that they've been bred over the years with lighter and lighter bone. As a 2-4 year old, this is ideal for their purpose, but as they age, change disciplines, the genetics they are bred with are no longer viable and they break down easily. It was also mentioned that they are not being bred for longevity, therefore other aspects to improve the breed are being overlooked.

When it comes to how the horses are being treated and the concern of the owners... A lot of these horses are purchased by representatives of big business/companies - which is why many go for 6 or even 7 figures as yearlings. Those that don't make the cut are a tax write off and sold for a 10th of the original price to clear the books for new prospects. I would guess that very few at the top of these big businesses ever question the treatment of these horses. They question who is training them, how many winners they've trained, and what the odds are of making money on that particular horse.

So yes, while I believe that many of these horses are pulled from the track and turned into top eventers, jumpers etc., even more crash and burn or are taken in for their look by people who don't know what they're getting or getting themselves into as far as training and maintenance. Just my thoughts...


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

Tihannah said:


> Around the time I started this thread, I was also looking online for more info on OTTB. In another forum I found a similar thread, and I'm just going off of memory here, but there was a seemingly good comment in regards to the "reputation" these horses have gained in regards to health and stability.
> 
> The poster basically said that these horses are bred for the purpose of racing and with that they've been bred over the years with lighter and lighter bone. As a 2-4 year old, this is ideal for their purpose, but as they age, change disciplines, the genetics they are bred with are no longer viable and they break down easily. It was also mentioned that they are not being bred for longevity, therefore other aspects to improve the breed are being overlooked.
> 
> ...


You have some interesting points here Tihannah
I will do some ‘googling’. My first concern would be who are putting out these reports and why? There are anti campaigns out there trying to bring down the racing industry, just as they have already done with hunting. And every time someone passes on an anti-campaign report they are adding weight to it when it is based on more speculations and grandstanding than actual fact.

Perhaps I am naive but I find it hard to believe people even in big businesses would throw huge amounts of money in to an underbred animal, it simply is not good business sense. It is in everyones interest to breed well. With that sort of money you are sure aiming big, like the triple crown, so you need strong fast horses, and best if it can be bred from, so you can get good strong stock from your line, that brings you even greater return on equity. Owners like the kudos a famous horse brings them so buying or breeding some weedy underbred thing doesn’t make sense there either, they want an animal they can proudly show off and say “look at this horse we own, he’s one of the best” right up till the time he isn’t. But with big money paying for the best breeding you get ‘lucky’ more often. Good for racing.

These people/businesses pay mega thousands for name and opportunity, and the ones that don’t make the grade aren’t worth anything, and there are thousands of them every year, so inevitably a huge proportion of those are going to end up feeding all those over bred underbred dogs that people find cute but have no use for. That is just life, not the better side of it but there are just as many cattle being bred specially to feed you and me.

The owners that don’t question the training probably are not ‘horsey’ people and trust the trainer to do their job. Some trainers may be unscrupulous enough to take shortcuts. I don’t like that but it happens. If I owned a racehorse I almost guarantee I would be my trainers worst pain-in-the-butt owner.

People who “don't know what they're getting or getting themselves into as far as training and maintenance” are out there and ‘getting into’ quarterhorses and TWH and warmbloods as well. Too many people fall in love with a look and overestimate their own ability and that is not the fault of the OTTB.

So you are right, the OTTB world is not perfect out there, but it isn’t all black either. And you can find a fault and put a magnifying glass on it then yell from the rooftop that the whole industry should stop. But be consistant, you would have to stop breeding cattle and pigs or chickens for meat and the real abuse those high end TWH suffer that still isn’t under the spotlight…

There are things that need addressing. But crippling/killing an industry isn’t going to solve anything.

:runninghorse2:


----------



## Tihannah (Apr 7, 2015)

I'm not sure where I posted anything about killing/crippling an industry or even made a real negative remark against the racing industry. I was simply referring to the reputation that OTTB's have gained about being hard keepers and why this may be so. Every breed when consistently bred for a specific purpose is going to eventually show its weaknesses in other areas. There is not a week that goes by in this very forum that I don't see a new thread of someone needing help with their OTTB hard keeper - usually keeping weight or bad feet.

FYI... At the same time I also spoke in depth with someone who has made a shady business out of buying these horse's from the track in Lexington and reselling them at a fraction of the original cost. She was trying to sell me one at the time. I asked her how she got these once $100K horses. She was the one that told me they are practically given away because the big companies use them as a tax write off. She sells them site unseen with a "buy it now" button on her website and does not allow visits to her barn and only allows vet checks by one she selected. She brags that she rehomes a 100 a year when she's actually just flipping them. I spoke to 3 people that bought horses from her. All arrived severely underweight, lame or too crazy to handle. One I know of had to be put down. When they contacted the original trainer, he said the horse never should have been sold. The truth of the matter is that there are very few big hearts in BIG business when it comes to money and there are too many horses coming through for them to worry about where they are going when they fizz out on the track.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

I've kind of gone off on a tangent with this but will post it anyway. On re-reading these posts perhaps it has come across as a personal attack which wasn't my intention so I apologize for that.

This person you spoke to is the sort that gives the majority a bad name, and the type that should be stopped from operating. I have no problem with someone making a living buying/being given horses and re-homing, but do it ethically. Unfortunately people are not always decent and too many will operate in a shady manner to squeeze extra profit or whatever their reason.

The point I obviously failed to make was that every time someone repeats the anti-racing argument in any form they are calling to bring down/kill the racing industry, whether that is what they mean to do or not. And it is often subtle and insidious but don't think there is no agenda. There have been recent incidents where a horse has died on a race day, and the call is ‘racing is cruel it should be banned’ and it is loud and noticed so the general public who barely know one end of a horse from another take up the call. Does that seem far-fetched? I remember the protesters against foxhunting in Britain, they made a real nuisance of themselves but nobody seriously thought the whole industry around that would be brought to its knees. Yet foxhunting was banned.

And you are also right about the number of people, on this forum or not, that end up with an OTTB that is a ‘hard keeper and has bad feet’. It is a sad fact that a horse with bad feet is going to be very cheap or free so appeal to people new to horses or with limited budget and not enough experience rescue them and feel sorry for them, where they should be getting their horse properly checked, and if rescuing a horse, take one on that is basically sound once it is well fed and cared for. 

And ‘hard keeper’ is bandied about. Often people have lessons for a year or two and a ready for their own horse. And they may have helped out with feeding at their training barn, but the reality of feeding a horse every day still often comes as a shock, they are not expecting the quantity or cost of that feeding. Add to that I get a real sense that ‘bigger is better’ at the moment, and IMO a horse 16hh and over seems to take significantly more to feed than a smaller horse so there is a sharp learning curve there. I suppose you could say an OTTB is a hard keeper compared (for instance) to a mustang because they don’t do so well left in a paddock to forage for a week at a time when someone can’t be bothered checking/feeding them daily especially if the pasture is not great. And they are a thin-skinned horse bred to be pampered so in most instances would require covering in cold weather, so they end up with this label. When in fact if you take on an animal, any animal, you are then responsible for its daily care.

Yes, I have been there. These 'mistakes' are so easy to make and because so many of us do really care for our horses we do our best for them once we have taken them on. Three come to mind in my own experience, one had a nasty type of wound in front of the wither from a cover rub. There was a name for it but I forget now, but it took weeks to heal. Another had a stone bruise that took the best part of a year to clear up, which involved keeping the affected area pared back and open/packed under guidance of the farrier and requiring treating 2x day. Both of those were free-lease OTTB but neither was because they were ex-racehorses. The third that comes to mind was given to me because she wouldn't hold when they tried to get her in foal. This person that gave me the mare owned a very good TB stallion and this mare had been given to her in lieu of an unpaid stud fee. Later on, on enquiry this mare had been drugged for racing and was unable to carry a foal. Her weight was not good which is why the owner told me to just take her. I put her on good feed, farrier, vet, the works and the good feed put her into heart failure. Yes, a direct result of unscrupulous racing tactics. Oh, and another one I had with 'bad feet' was a bit different. He was sound, but right up until he was three he spent his whole life in a small paddock with spongy/grassy surface and almost no hard ground. He was barefoot and great to trail ride, but if we got on to a wet clay surface it was like he was on ice skates. He didn't correct his own balance very quickly and on two separate occasions went down with me!!

So if you've stuck with me this long, thanks !!


----------

